# Enya, blk/red GSD, afghanistan



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I got an email about 3 service dogs who now need a home, there is a Belgian Malinois, a Lab, and this is the GSD:


Enya is a female German Shepherd Dog, Red & Black 4 years old and currently in Afghanistan 











copied from email:


"All three of these wonderful service dogs now needs a family, a very special family. 

All three of these service dogs requires a single handler and no other dogs in the home and are currently in 
Afghanistan.
If you are interested in adopting one of these noble service dogs, please contact *Linda with K9 Rescue of VA* @ *804-306-1540* or *804-306-1540* 

If you or someone you know can return the favor to these beautiful animals, please pass this along!
Thank you also to all the amazing men and women who faithfully serve our country! The next time you see a soldier, please go up to him or her, shake their hand and thank them for their service!!"


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------

